# No more James River? Farmer's Insurance Exchange (Pennsylvania)



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Looks like Uber changed their Insurance Provider effective 03/01/2018.
I saw something similar posted about Progressive for Florida today.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Yep progressive for FL


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

So are they dropping james river?


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> So are they dropping james river?


It appears so in two states anyway. 
I'm curious as to what states other than FL / PA are seeing in their apps?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

ÜberKraut said:


> It appears so in two states anyway.
> I'm curious as to what states other than FL / PA are seeing in their apps?


I don't have access to the app, but the new insurance certificate for CA, effective 3/1/18 shows James River.
https://www.uber.com/newsroom/certificates-insurance-u-s-ridesharing/
At the top it has a date from Jan 2015, but if you scroll down and click on each state you can check for an update.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

GA switched to Farmers

I have not received any notification of any changes in TX.



Older Chauffeur said:


> I don't have access to the app, but the new insurance certificate for CA, effective 3/1/18 shows James River.
> https://www.uber.com/newsroom/certificates-insurance-u-s-ridesharing/
> At the top it has a date from Jan 2015, but if you scroll down and click on each state you can check for an update.


Looks like Texas is on Progressive. Looks like James River is completely out.

Although the policy is saying the effective date was Oct 2017


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

Kansas City Metro is still James River.

[NG]Owner


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks... actually found this yesterday on a site I'm not allowed to mention around here:


----------

